# Trolling motor plug MELTED!



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody have suggestions why? It is a Marinco plug made for 24volt, but Im using it for 12. I had to get an adapter to use 8 gauge wire, and that is what melted. It bubbled the plastic up at the negative connection screw and a little bit of the wire insulation. I don't understand what caused it, and why it didn't trip the circuit breaker. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Normally a melted plug and/or receptacle is caused by a loose connection. A loose connection means an increase in resistance which in turn means an increase in current which causes the excess heat.

It's a good practice to periodically check screw lugs to make sure they are still tight.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

This is common in the Marinco plugs. Something shorts in them. A lot of people have had the same problem. I'm waiting for mine to go out as well.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just hard wired my motor when the plug went bad.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

COmoddore64 is correct. I have a 2008 Starcraft with the same plug wired for 24 volt four wire and it failed twice. I would cook a plug in about three hours of use. Rewired as a two wire and used a different set of connections on the plug and so far, so good in eighteen months of use.


----------

